# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

						Eine Fan-Petition fordert seit zwei Wochen ein Remake der achten und letzten Staffel von Game of Thrones. Die Serien-Stars selbst finden diese Fan lächerlich und respektlos gegenüber der Crew, den Schreibern und den Machern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*


----------



## slasher (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Bitte keine SPOILER!

Auf der einen Seite denke ich, dass eine Serie das Ende bekommt, was die Macher sich vorstellen, schließlich erzählen die ja die Geschichte.

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich erstaunt über 1,4 Mio Mit Zeichner. Also fühlen sich ja doch ziemlich viele "veräppelt"
Also stimmt ja irgendwo was nicht.

Wobei sogar G.R.R. ein anderes Ende in seinen Büchern schreiben will!?

Und wenn man sich überlegt, dass erst die Fans diese Serie/Romanreihe so groß gemacht haben, finde ich es (nach erstem lesen) lächerlich und arrogant, wenn sich Stars mit einem Gehalt von 500k$ pro Folge, sich über die Meinung der Fans echauffieren....

Aber ich muss abwarten bis es das Finale zu kaufen gibt


----------



## Banana-OG (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Mach's gut, Schrott-Serie! Winke winke!


----------



## weed93 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

So lächerlich wie diese Inzest Serie The Wire schlägt es um längen.


----------



## LittleBedosh (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Staffel 7/8 waren ein witz.... 7ging noch 8 war der letzte dreck. (bis auf die Musik, Ramin Djawadi du Gott)

naja bessere Werbung für seine Bücher kann George nicht mehr bekommen.  Wer das echte Ende wissen will kommt nicht drumherum.


----------



## Wiley_xxx (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Uninspiriert, ist noch eine freundliche Beschreibung der letzten Staffeln, daher ist die Kritik wohl nachvollziehbar. Das Fans nicht pure Konsumenten sind, müssen die genannten Stars der Serie offenbar noch lernen.


----------



## Mydgard (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



			
				pcgh schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich erklärte Martin kürzlich auf seiner Webseite, dass die Bücher ein anderes Ende haben könnten.


, R.R. Martin ist bereits 70 und stark übergewichtig, da kann man sich schon ausmalen, das die Bücher nicht mehr zu seinen Lebzeiten kommen werden, also muss da dann auch aufgrund seiner Notizen ein anderer Autor ran 

Und allgemein: Ja, ich fand 7 und 8 etwas schlechter, aber auch nicht so richtig schlecht, es gab nur ein paar ziemlich unlogische Punkte:



Spoiler



- Die abrupte Veränderung von Daenarys (erst redet sie immer davon das sie die Menschen von den Tyrannen befreien will, dann bringt sie einfach mal alle um 
- Der Nachtkönig: Der wurde als Hauptgegner aufgebaut von Staffel 1-8, dann kommt es zum Gefecht und dann wird er so mir nichts dir nichts von Arya gekillt ... warum sind alle Bösewichter am Ende immer unfähig und müssen selbst aktiv werden? Warum ist der Nachtkönig nicht hinten geblieben und hat seine Leute das machen lassen? Und ja: Imho wäre der Nachtkönig auf dem Eisernen Thron am sinnvollsten gewesen.
- Jaime Lannister: Der Wendehals hatte sich mit seiner Schwester überworfen aber auf einmal wieder zurück zu ihr ... fand ich unglaubwürdig.
- Egon Tagaryen / Jon Schnee: Da sich alle Unbefleckten Verdrücken, warum wird er dann trotzdem zur Nachtwache verbannt?


----------



## forg1vr (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich mag ja die Schauspieler alle, aber die können mir doch nicht erzählen, dass die das Ende geil fanden. Das ist doch Quatsch.

Und 11 Monate Dreharbeiten, dazu sage ich nur: wenn ihr mal weniger Schlachten, und mehr Substanz gedreht hättet, dann hätten wir auch nicht 2 Jahre auf die letzte Staffel warten müssen bis ihr eure ach-so-tollen, und trotzdem irgendwie nutzlosen, Schlachten gerendert habt. Hättet einfach normale Story drehen können, pro Jahr eine Staffel, und dann hätte die Story sich auch sinnvoll entfalten können.

D&D haben das Ende verkackt. Ist ärgerlich, aber Leben geht weiter. Fakt ist aber auch: wer sich so einer Serien annimmt, muss auch Kritik einstecken können. Und wenn die verwöhnten Leutchen von GoT das nach 7 Jahren, wo es NUR Lob gab, nicht können, gut dafür kann ich dann wiederum nix.


----------



## Amigo (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Alda... ich hab nicht eine Sekunde GoT gesehen, aber kann mit Gewissheit sagen: Was ein Schwachsinn... !


----------



## Bluebird (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



weed93 schrieb:


> So lächerlich wie diese Inzest Serie The Wire schlägt es um längen.


The Wire schlägt sowieso alles ! 
Aber mal im Ernst wenn ich denke das sie Rome nicht um eine Staffel verlaengern wollten weil das Risiko zu gross gewesen sei, da koennte ich auch brechen wenn ich an GoT nur denke !
Wir Menschen haben so eine krasse Geschichte da muss man sich sowas wie GoT eigentlich gar nicht ausdenken , denn das meiste hat man eh aus unser aller Geschichte geklaut ...


----------



## DerSnake (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Folge 1 bis 5 fand ich ja noch "ok" auch wenn man den Zeitdruck deutlich merkte. Alles musste schnell gehen irgendwie.

Die letzte Folge...die ersten 30-40 Min  dachte ich noch...ok das "könnte" noch ein würdiges Finale werden.  Danach wurde es aber ziemlich mies und lächerlich. 

Ein Remake der Staffel 8 zu fordern finde ich aber auch quark. Es würde schon reichen wenn man paar Szenen nachdrehen würde und auf jeden Fall die letzten 30 Minuten der letzten Folge neumachen/abändern


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

"Finden Petition lächerlich" 

Dito.


----------



## ich558 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



DerSnake schrieb:


> Folge 1 bis 5 fand ich ja noch "ok" auch wenn man den Zeitdruck deutlich merkte. Alles musste schnell gehen irgendwie.
> 
> Die letzte Folge...die ersten 30-40 Min  dachte ich noch...ok das "könnte" noch ein würdiges Finale werden.  Danach wurde es aber ziemlich mies und lächerlich.
> 
> Ein Remake der Staffel 8 zu fordern finde ich aber auch quark. Es würde schon reichen wenn man paar Szenen nachdrehen würde und auf jeden Fall die letzten 30 Minuten der letzten Folge neumachen/abändern



was war die letzte halbe Stunde lächerlich? Fand ich großartig wie die Charakter zu Ende gebraucht wurden untermalt von der fantastischen Musik.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Dann mache ich mal den Spießer:
Die meisten wichtigen Petitionen erhalten kaum Aufmerksamkeit und bei etwas dermaßen belanglosem wie einer Serie finden sich Millionen, die sie unterzeichnen.

Das ist keine Kritik an GoT.


----------



## KaneTM (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Abgesehen davon, dass ein Staffelremake lächerlich ist: Inhaltlich fand ich Staffel 8 ok, auch das Ende an sich ist völlig ok. Es wäre einfach schön gewesen, wenn Sie den verschwundenen und auch den seeehr eigenartig verbogenen Handlungssträngen auf dem Weg zum Ende die nötige Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt hätten. Es wirkt einfach wirklich überhastet, um schnell zum Ende zu kommen.


----------



## OField (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

"I don't like the way you did your art. Change it!" Die Menschen sind heutzutage sowas von self-entitled.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Mai 2019)

*Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich bin mit GoT und wie es zu Ende gegangen ist, absolut zufrieden. Klar wäre für den ein oder anderen Charakter ein anderes Ende schöner gewesen. Aber hey, sowas ist kein Wunschkonzert. Ein Petition zu starten, weil einem die Handlung nicht gefällt, ist für mich persönlich irgendwie lächerlich. Kreativen Menschen muss man die Freiheit lassen, ihre Ideen so realisieren, wie es ihnen vorschwebt. Und wenn das jemandem nicht passt, dann hat derjenige halt Pech gehabt. Künstlerische Freiheit sollte jedenfalls unantastbar sein und sich nicht nach Fan-Zwängen richten müssen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich bin mit Staffel 8 auch nicht wirklich zufrieden. Hauptsächlich weil eben alles VIEL zu schnell zum Ende gebracht wurde.
Aber das die Stars die Petition lächerlich finden, kann ich voll und ganz verstehen.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Wenn man es wirklich ordentlich machen wollte:

Staffel 8 => Kampf gegen den Nachtkönig
Staffel 9 => Kampf gegen Cersei
Staffel 10 => Kampf gegen Daenerys


----------



## aloha84 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn man es wirklich ordentlich machen wollte:
> 
> Staffel 8 => Kampf gegen den Nachtkönig
> Staffel 9 => Kampf gegen Cersei
> Staffel 10 => Kampf gegen Daenerys



Selbst dann findest du noch einen beträchtlichen Anteil an Meckerern.
Ich fands gut so wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich kann den Frust der Darsteller aber irgendwie auch verstehen. Deren Begeisterung für die finale Staffel hielt sich einigen Meldungen zufolge zwar ebenfalls in überschaubaren Grenzen, aber gerade *deswegen* haben sie wohl kaum Lust, sich noch einmal vor die Kamera zu stellen - zumal ein erneuter Versuch, es allen recht zu machen, ebenso gut alles verschlimmern kann.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Schauspieler Jahre ihres Lebens fast ausschließlich dieser Serie gewidmet haben; manche haben ganze (prägende) Lebensphasen damit zugebracht. Einmal davon abgesehen, dass GoT nicht im Studio und schlimmstenfalls mal nebenan im Wald gedreht wurde, möchte jeder irgendwann mal etwas anderes oder auch einfach nur mal Pause machen dürfen.

Und selbst wer darauf keine Rücksicht nehmen möchte, sollte aus praktischen Erwägungen ein Einsehen haben: Den Autoren war dieser Arc des Franchise über und das hat man auch gemerkt. Was glaubt ihr wohl, mit wie viel Elan sie und die Darsteller bei einem Remake der finalen Staffel oder sogar weiteren Staffeln dabei sein würden? - Eben.

Egal für wie schlimm man das jetzige Finale hält, durch ein forciertes Remake kann es eigentlich nur schlimmer werden.


----------



## MADman_One (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Mir persönlich gefällt auch nicht wie die 8. Staffel gelaufen ist, dennoch würde ich niemals ein Remake oder anderes Ende fordern und habe deswegen die Petition auch NICHT unterstützt. 
Wenn ich mir zu jeder Geschichte die mir nicht gefällt ein anderes Ende wünschen könnte und es bekommen würde, dann hätte eine Geschichte für mich keine Bedeutung mehr. Eine Geschichte, die jemand anders erfunden hat und erzählt basiert nun mal auf dessen Sichtweise und daraus entsteht auch ein nicht unwesentlicher Teil der Faszination, weil ich eben nicht weiss wie jemand anders denkt und wie er seine Geschichte erzählen möchte. Warum soll ich ein maßgeschneidertes Ende haben wollen, dann kann ich mir die ganze Geschichte auch gleich selbst ausdenken. 

Ich stimme daher auch den Stars zu, daß es respektlos ist, denn diese Fans akzeptieren nur ihre Version/Vision und nicht die der Schöpfer der Geschichte/Serie, so schlecht sie vielleicht auch sein möge. Sie werten damit in der Tat deren Arbeit ab und das finde ich persönlich ebenfalls respektlos. Man muss selbstverständlich nicht mögen was produziert wurde und kann es auch von mir aus boykottieren, aber das Recht ein anderes Ende zu fordern hat man meiner Meinung nach nicht. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung und das sage ich wie gesagt als einer der ebenfalls unzufrieden mit Staffel 8 war.



forg1vr schrieb:


> Ich mag ja die Schauspieler alle, aber die können mir doch nicht erzählen, dass die das Ende geil fanden. Das ist doch Quatsch.
> D&D haben das Ende verkackt. Ist ärgerlich, aber Leben geht weiter. Fakt ist aber auch: wer sich so einer Serien annimmt, muss auch Kritik einstecken können. Und wenn die verwöhnten Leutchen von GoT das nach 7 Jahren, wo es NUR Lob gab, nicht können, gut dafür kann ich dann wiederum nix.


Ich glaube es ging ihnen auch nicht darum, daß es alle geil finden müssen, Kritik gehört in der Tat dazu und die finde ich auch berechtigt. Aber ein Remake zu fordern ist schon ein unzulässiger Eingriff seitens der Fans, denn wie ich schon schrieb bestimmt nun mal der Erzähler einer Geschichte wie sie läuft und nicht der Konsument. Denn sonst kann er sich die Geschichte auch gleich selbst erzählen wenn er sowieso nur das akzeptiert was ihm selbst gefällt. Die Vision des Autors/Schöpfers/Erzählers ist nun mal ein unverzichtbarer Teil einer Geschichte und daher von Konsumentenseite nicht veränderlich. Man kann nur seinen Mißfallen ausdrücken und zukünftigen Konsum verweigern aber das sind auch schon alle Rechte die der Fan hier meiner Meinung nach hat. Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum viele immer glauben, nur weil sie etwas konsumieren und toll finden und Geld ausgeben, dadurch automatisch eine Art Eigentumsanspruch zu erwerben. Ist aus meiner Sicht nicht nur lächerlich sondern auch anmaßend. Ich hoffe (und gehe davon aus) die Petition verläuft im Sande.


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein Petition zu starten, weil einem die Handlung nicht gefällt, ist für mich persönlich irgendwie lächerlich.



Ich glaube ja immer noch nicht, dass die meisten dieser Leute ein Problem mit dem Ausgang der Geschichte hatten, als eher mit dem gegen Ende zunehmend häufiger siebartigen Plot. Kann ich nachvollziehen, trotzdem ist die Petition natürlich sinnlos. Wer weiß, wie ernst die Initiatoren das überhaupt meinten.


----------



## danomat (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Diese verfluchten petitionen mittlerweile. 
Uh. Mein schuh drückt. Gleich ma ne petition erstellen


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



danomat schrieb:


> Diese verfluchten petitionen mittlerweile.
> Uh. Mein schuh drückt. Gleich ma ne petition erstellen



Ich glaube du wolltest Pedition schreiben.


----------



## Shmendrick (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Frag mich ob die mal die letzte Folge angeschaut haben?Ab dem Tod von D...... (jaja Spoiler) war die Folge vollkommen Sinnlos.

Man hätte Folge 1-3 in einer Folge amchen können von ca. 1,5 Std.Folge 4-6 hätte auch 1 Folge gereicht auch mit ca. 1,5 Std zeit und gut wäre gewesen.Erinnert sich noch einer was in Folge 1-3 war?ich irgendwie nicht mehr.

Die Staffel hat viel zuviele Logik Fehler,Storyfehler usw.Die einzig gue Folge war Folge 5 und halt Folge 4 bis der Nachtkönig drauf geht.


----------



## Captain-S (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Also ich hätte Dany gerne auf dem Thron gesehen.

Das Ende war absolut lächerlich.
John Schnee hätte durch den Drachen sterben müssen.
Das er nach diesem hinterhältigen Mord überlebt geht garnicht.


----------



## sterreich (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass das als persönliche Attacke auf die Schauspieler bzw. Crew gewertet wird. Das einzige, das mWn wirklich kritisiert wird, ist die vor Logiklücken strotzende Erzählungsweise bzw. überhastete Handlung. Erst wieder in der letzten Folge, Jon ist auf dem Weg zu Dany, begegnet Grauer Wurm, und als er dann bei Dany ankommt ist Grauer Wurm schon dort. Mein persönlicher Tiefpunkt ist da nach wie vor Episode 3.

Die schauspielerische Leistung und das Drumherum wird da ja eher sogar positiv hervorgehoben, weil es die Staffel vor einem Totalschaden bewahrt hat. Ist ja nicht die erste Hollywoodproduktion, wo selbst die besten Schauspieler, die besten Effekte und Kostüme an einem schlechten Skript oder Regie scheitern und nur ein bestenfalls mittelmäßiger Streifen dabei rauskommt.

Im Großen und Ganzen war das Ende OK aber einfach 08/15-Hollywood. GoT war ja vor allem beliebt, weil es mal eben herrlich untypisch war. Dazu eben noch diese ständig auftretenden Logikfehler und Unstimmigkeiten.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dann mache ich mal den Spießer:
> Die meisten wichtigen Petitionen erhalten kaum Aufmerksamkeit und bei etwas dermaßen belanglosem wie einer Serie finden sich Millionen, die sie unterzeichnen.
> 
> Das ist keine Kritik an GoT.



Weils gerade, wenn es um was geht nicht viel bringt.
Das "Don't Smoke" Volksbegehren fand in Österreich 880k Unterstützer, also 10% der Bevölkerung bzw. 14% der Wahlberechtigten. 
Es wurde von der Regierung ignoriert weil nicht die irgendwann geforderten 900k erreicht wurden. Merkwürdigerweise wurde vor der Wahl eine verpflichtende Volksabstimmung ab 10% der Wähler, also 640k versprochen.

Beim Volksbegehren gegen die GIS (GEZ) waren lustigerweise 340k Unterschriften genug.


----------



## Luebke82 (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



sterreich schrieb:


> Erst wieder in der letzten Folge, Jon ist auf dem Weg zu Dany, begegnet Grauer Wurm, und als er dann bei Dany ankommt ist Grauer Wurm schon dort. Mein persönlicher Tiefpunkt ist da nach wie vor Episode 3.



Das war mir auch etwas komisch aufgefallen. Hab ich mir halt damit erklärt, das Grauer Wurm wohl mit einem Pferd schneller unterwegs war als Jon zu Fuß.^^ Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem Ende der Serie zufrieden. Bester Moment war wo vorgeschlagen wurde, dass alle Leute den König erwählen sollen und dann erstmal darüber herzlich gelacht wurde.  Fand ich genial. Das Einzige was ich mir gewünscht hätte ist, dass Cersei eine gerechtere Strafe verdient hätte.


----------



## Casurin (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Man kann also zusammenfassen:
Die originale Geschichte des Autors hat Millionen Fans in den Bann gezogen, die neuen Schreiblinge die die Geschichte nach eigenem Ermessen fortführen kommen nicht an das Gewohnte Niveau ran, die Fans die das ganze erst groß und Erfolgreich gemacht haben sind Unzufrieden und die Schauspieler sind dermaßen Eingebildet das sie glauben alles was sie machen ist perfekt und die Fans haben es gefälligst zu mögen.............

Ein Glück für Martin das diese Eskalation seiten Hollywoods erst so spät kam - die hätten es wohl leicht auch schon in der 3ten Staffel geschafft die Serie zu erwürgen.


----------



## Standeck (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Frag mich ob die mal die letzte Folge angeschaut haben?Ab dem Tod von D...... (jaja Spoiler) war die Folge vollkommen Sinnlos.
> 
> Man hätte Folge 1-3 in einer Folge amchen können von ca. 1,5 Std.Folge 4-6 hätte auch 1 Folge gereicht auch mit ca. 1,5 Std zeit und gut wäre gewesen.Erinnert sich noch einer was in Folge 1-3 war?ich irgendwie nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Staffel hat viel zuviele Logik Fehler,Storyfehler usw.Die einzig gue Folge war Folge 5 und halt Folge 4 bis der Nachtkönig drauf geht.



Dein Kommentar hat auch einige Fehler und Logiklücken, und das bei sowenig Text.  Der Nachtkönig geht in Folge 3 drauf.  Und Folge 1-3 in nur 1.5 Stunden zusammenfassen, wo sich jetzt schon alle beschweren dass zuwenig Zeit gegeben wurde? Toll. Auch interessant dass du Vorschläge machst wie sie es besser machen sollen und nicht mal mehr weißt was vor ein paar Wochen noch in den ersten Folgen passiert ist. Woher willst du wissen wo da Logiklücken und Fehler in der Story sein sollen? Zeigt mir nur dass wahrscheinlich 90% der Meckerer null Ahnung haben von dem was sie sagen. Auf solche Leute auch noch zu hören wäre der absolute Tod jeder Serie.


----------



## Speedbone (22. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Wie war das mit 500.000€ Gage für die letzte Staffel ? Für das Gehalt sollteman auch erwarten können die Staffel nochmal zu drehen und zwar ordentlich


----------



## Arkintosz (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

1,4 Millionen, die ihre geistige Kraft dafür aufwenden, dass eine fiktive Handlung umgeschrieben wird.

Es kann einem ja nur Leid tun, wenn das Leben dieser Leute von solch herzzerreißenden Problemen geplagt wird.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



sterreich schrieb:


> Ich finde es merkwürdig, dass das als persönliche Attacke auf die Schauspieler bzw. Crew gewertet wird. Das einzige, das mWn wirklich kritisiert wird, ist die vor Logiklücken strotzende Erzählungsweise bzw. überhastete Handlung. Erst wieder in der letzten Folge, Jon ist auf dem Weg zu Dany, begegnet Grauer Wurm, und als er dann bei Dany ankommt ist Grauer Wurm schon dort.





Luebke82 schrieb:


> Das war mir auch etwas komisch aufgefallen.



Da musste ich beim kucken auch mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Hat sich Grauer Wurm da mal eben hingeportet. GeNinja´d würd ich sagen.^^


----------



## Basti1988 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich fand es in Ordnung, Staffel 8 ging etwas schnell mit dem Nachtkönig... und direkt dann nach Cercei. 

2-3 Episoden mehr hätten es sicher gut getan um es etwas zu entschleunigen. 

Serie Abgehakt, jetzt kann ich Vikings weiter gucken, das Leben geht weiter.


----------



## thrustno1 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Respektlos gegenüber den Fans ist auch das man 3-4 Prequells / Sequells auslagerungen und was weiß ich noch alles Ankündigt und ab Staffel 5 nur so durch die Bücher Rusht (weil? Geld? zeit?) und alles weg lässt bzw. Wichtige Dinge innerhalb einer Folge, ja teilweise innerhalb von 5 Minuten abdrühstückt.

erst baute man alles 4 Staffeln Detailiert auf um dann die letzten 4 einfach alles Hektisch und unfertig durchzurushen und mit Hängen und Würgen irgendwie zu einem ende zu bringen.

Wenn man Zig Prequells / Sequells auslagerungen plant hätte man mit den Fans Respektvoll umgehen sollen und GOT um zwei Staffeln verlängern sollen damit man nicht alles ad Hoc abhaken muss bzw in 5 Minuten drüber weg gehen muss.

Wäre es da nicht gleich Sinnvoller gewesen der Nachtkönig hätte wie in der Edda / Ragnarök die Welt in Dunkelheit gehüllt und am ende wäre da "Nichts" ? wäre für mich wenigstens ein passender Abschuss geworden.


----------



## G.Pole (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was die Fans haben. Es wurde alles geboten. 

Der schnellste Tod eines Endgegners in einer Serie. (Wenn ich falsch liege, sry)
Die Schlacht um Jerusalem und burning rome in einem. 
Die Gründung der Europäischen Gemei... ups sry, Westeros Gemeinschaft samt erfolgreichem Brex... ups Nexit.

(Kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten)

Ansonsten fand ich es persönlich gar nicht schlecht gemacht, leider alles etwas zu schnell und für mich teilweise nicht nachvollziehbare Entscheidungen die getroffen wurden oder Entwicklung eines ganz gewissen Charakters.
 Das Ende war für mich dadurch leider zu offensichtlich mit Daenerys.

Gut meine Meinung ist ja auch zum Glück subjektiv. Ich hätte mich einfach über ein paar Folgen mehr gefreut.


----------



## thrustno1 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn man es wirklich ordentlich machen wollte:
> 
> Staffel 8 => Kampf gegen den Nachtkönig
> Staffel 9 => Kampf gegen Cersei
> Staffel 10 => Kampf gegen Daenerys



ne du......

der Nachtkönig hätte der "Endgegner"sein müssen der dann Gewinnt, und am ende wird es immer Dunkler bis nur das "nichts" überbleibt.

aktuell ist es so das die gesamten krieg einfach in spätestens 40-60 Jahren wieder aufreten werden da der "könig" und Diverse Lords irgenwann sterben und dann will wieder jeder König werden. so ist es einfach keine kompletter abschluss.

bei HDR war das z.b. ein Wirklicher abschluss, Das Böse in form von Sauron wurde komplett vernichtet, es kann also dann kein "Sauron" mehr aufsteigen und wieder Kriege anfangen.


----------



## Ampere (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*

Ich fand das Ende und den Inhalt - oder was davon übrig geblieben ist-  eigentlich super. Aber die Art und Weise wie das alles durchgezogen wurde ist ein Graus. Viel zu schnell, ohne Spannung, kaum Dialoge mit Hintergrund, viele Zeitsprünge, Drachen mit Bazooka, Hauptprotagonisten mit Schutzschild. Hätte lieber länger gewartet und dann 10 Folgen in Episode 7  und 8 bevorzugt. Wie lange warten wir schon auf Avatar 2? Wen juckt es? Und jetzt ist der Scherbenhaufen beieinander....
Die einzige Frechheit ist, dass sich die Schauspieler hinter HBO stellen müssen, schließlich könnte man in einen Spin-off noch eine Rolle kassieren.


----------



## Standeck (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lächerlich*



Ampere schrieb:


> .
> Die einzige Frechheit ist, dass sich die Schauspieler hinter HBO stellen müssen, schließlich könnte man in einen Spin-off noch eine Rolle kassieren.



Das ist garantiert nicht der Grund. Es wurde schon gesagt dass kein Charakter aus der Serie in den Spin Offs vorkommt. Alle spielen mindesten 200 Jahre vor GoT, bis 5000 Jahre vorher. Es kommen höchstens Charaktere vor die wir in GoT nur aus Erzählungen kennen.


----------



## joepanic73 (23. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lÃ¤cherlich*

Offensichtlich hat sich niemand von den Medien, mal die Mühe gemacht und den Text der Petition richtig durchgelesen:

Viel Text.. lohnt sich aber 

17.Mai 2019:

As this petition approaches (EDIT: surpasses!) a million signatures, I figured I should give a real update and explanation.
I made this petition some few days after Episode 4, “The Last of the Starks”, aired. I was just so disappointed and angry. It was simply me venting a bit. I posted it to r/freefolk on Reddit, it got nowhere, and I shrugged and went about my day. I had forgotten all about it. A week later, a coworker caught me before I was leaving for the day and asked, “Hey, is this you?” The petition had almost reached 500,000 signatures. I was blown away. I hadn’t checked the thing for a week! And look at how far it has come!
I haven’t heard from anyone HBO-related. I don’t think people can reasonably expect HBO to completely remake the season, or any part of this particular series (keep in mind the prequel spinoffs). It costs a fortune to shoot one episode, and I think most signers understand that. Will HBO lose gobs of money over this? Eh probably not. As Heath Ledger’s Joker once said, “It’s not about the money, it’s about sending a message.” And I think this message is one of frustration and disappointment at its core.
There is so much awful crap going on in the world, people like me need to escape into things like Star Wars and Game of Thrones. We fans invested a wealth of passion and time into this series. I’ve been watching religiously since Season 2, myself. I’ve read all the books and eagerly await the next two. I love this story, and I, like most of you, was crushed to see how the last season (and Season 7, let’s be real) has been handled.
Is Dany going to succumb to madness in the books? Probably. Is Arya going to kill the Night King? Well he doesn’t exist in the books as of yet so…maybe? Is Jaime going to sacrifice his entire character arc to go embrace Cersei? I’d doubt it, but that’s GRRM’s decision. The issue I have is not necessarily with what we got, it’s HOW we got there -- A rushed, laughably inconsistent mess of a season fraught with cringe-inducing, arc-slaying dialogue and “everybody is stupid” syndrome. We can expect that the books will describe a more sensical path toward the ultimate conclusions that we will see on Sunday. No pressure, Mr. Martin.
D&D adapted those books in the beginning and it became one of the greatest TV shows of all time. No one can doubt their talents there. But they seemingly became tired of the series and rushed to the end, thereby doing the show and its fans a great disservice.
I feel for the actors and actresses too. I am sure some of them are happy with their arcs or perhaps are just happy to be done with the series so they can move on, but I am also sure that many are disappointed with the writing of their characters and the plot here in the end. They put their souls into these characters, and they could be every bit as disappointed as we are.
And no one can question the talents of the casting department, and cinematography, and music, and costuming, and the CGI team, and all those technical fields that went into keeping the show such a beautiful spectacle through to the end. They deserve all the accolades they can get and this petition is not a comment on their contributions to the show.
In closing, I didn’t make this petition to be an entitled, whiny fan. I made it because I was immensely disappointed and needed to vent. Do I have a solution? I’ve got plenty of ideas, but no, I’m not a Hollywood writer. But you don’t need to be a mechanic to know your car is broken.
Thank you to everyone for signing this silly thing. I will post another update if something tangible happens.
Valar Morghulis
-Dylan
Post-1 million update: No word yet, folks. I want to keep this update as the main link you see on the petition since it clarifies the main post much better than any follow-up. I promise that if HBO contacts me, with any words at all, I will share here as a whole new update when I can. I have not been paid off (or paid anything), as some people have suggested, and I do not receive any money from the donations made here. Thank you again for the support and kind words! Ours is the Fury!


23.Mai 2019:

The petition has officially reached over 1.5 million signatures! Absolutely incredible.  
If you have not read the “About the petition” update, please do so. It clarifies the petition in a way that has not been reported enough. I have still not been contacted by HBO or any affiliate. They probably want to protect subscription numbers to the best of their ability. As many of you are probably aware, various high-profile individuals have been casting down this petition as offensive and other choice words. I feel that they did not read my update or the news has been twisted so much that the wrong message was sent to some. I have received numerous hate-mail messages and other unpleasant comments regarding this whole thing, and while it has all weighed on me a bit I will NOT take the petition down and still await any response from HBO.
Secondly, donations are a topic that has come up often in messages to me and in the comments on the site. I have so far made exactly zero dollars from this ordeal, even from the few interviews I have done. All of the donations made here have gone toward Change.org so they can spread the message to the relevant circles on the internet. I’d say they have done a pretty decent job of that, given the petition’s popularity.
I have also had a number of people express interest in donating to me, personally. I want to stress this very clearly before I go on: I DO NOT DESERVE ANY MONEY FROM YOU. If I was the sort of person that would leap on the chance to make a fortune from this and move on with my life, I’d have done it two weeks ago back when it was picking up steam. I made a venting petition link and it blew up because of all of you. That said, those of you who still wish to show support and help out the life of Dylan, here:
Fundraiser by Dylan D. : Helping out the GoT petition author
This is for all of those that wanted to say thank you for the petition and for giving people a voice to be heard. Simple as that. Full disclosure: None of the money donated through the above link will go toward remaking the season. It would go towards helping out my life with things like student loans and pet happiness. Again, I deserve nothing from you and this transparency is important to me.
If you’d like an infinitely worthier cause to donate to, I’d recommend Queen Daenerys’ SameYou charity, or one of the casts’ other charities that can be found here (thank you to u/elle_ellaria of r/freefolk for setting up this fundraiser):

Elle Ellaria is fundraising for SameYou

Link for more info about SameYou: SameYou Charity|Home

Thank you to everyone that signed and spread the word that we do not kneel. I refuse to take the petition down, despite the backlash and personal attacks. This has been a wild experience and I know our message has reverberated throughout Hollywood. Hope to update again soon with news from HBO.
Unbowed, Unbent, Unbroken.
-Dylan
#ThankYouEmilia

Da über 1 Million Menschen sogar für diese Petition Donations gemacht haben die zwischen 3 bis 25 (und mehr) Euro gelegen haben, kann man sich ja ausrechnen was für eine Summe mittlerweile dadurch zusammen gekommen ist. Bin gespannt wann Change.Org sich dazu melden wird!

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## thrustno1 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lÃ¤cherlich*



joepanic73 schrieb:


> Da über 1 Million Menschen sogar für diese Petition Donations gemacht haben die zwischen 3 bis 25 (und mehr) Euro gelegen haben, kann man sich ja ausrechnen was für eine Summe mittlerweile dadurch zusammen gekommen ist. Bin gespannt wann Change.Org sich dazu melden wird!
> 
> In diesem Sinne...



für was oder wen soll die Spenden sein ?


----------



## joepanic73 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lÃ¤cherlich*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> für was oder wen soll die Spenden sein ?



Wie gesagt, Change.Org wurde diesbezüglich angefragt und werden sich zeitnah sicherlich dazu melden. 

Nur zur Info, Donations sind KEINE Pflicht bei der Petition, sondern rein eigene Entscheidung. Ich denke jeder Einzelne hat seine eigenen Beweggründe...


----------



## thrustno1 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lÃ¤cherlich*



joepanic73 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Change.Org wurde diesbezüglich angefragt und werden sich zeitnah sicherlich dazu melden.
> 
> Nur zur Info, Donations sind KEINE Pflicht bei der Petition, sondern rein eigene Entscheidung. Ich denke jeder Einzelne hat seine eigenen Beweggründe...



Hä? ich frage doch Explizit wer die Spenden bekommt weil ich es nicht weiß, keine Ahnung warum du nun antwortest als ob ich die Antwort selbst schön wüsste.

also wer bekommt die Kohle `?


----------



## joepanic73 (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Stars finden Fan-Petition respektlos und lÃ¤cherlich*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Hä? ich frage doch Explizit wer die Spenden bekommt weil ich es nicht weiß, keine Ahnung warum du nun antwortest als ob ich die Antwort selbst schön wüsste.
> 
> also wer bekommt die Kohle `?



Ist das so schwer zu begreifen? Was denkst Du denn was ich mit "Wie gesagt, Change.Org wurde diesbezüglich angefragt und werden sich zeitnah sicherlich dazu melden. " meinen könnte ?  Die Donations gehen an Change.Org. 

Wenn Du Dich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen möchtest, würde ich empfehlen Dir mal die Seite anzuschauen und Dich nicht nur auf die Aussagen die Du in irgendwelchen Foren liest verlässt. Dazu zähle ich auch meine Posts! Sicherlich immer der bessere Weg.


----------

